# Issues with  the Nikon D810 camera profiles?



## clee01l (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a Nikon D810 that should be arriving in the next shipment to my local camera store.   I have seen reports that the camera profiles fro rgw D810 are flawed.
http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...amera_profile_not_working_correctly_in_lr_5_6
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/54122110

Adobe has not responded to the official Bug report thread above.

Are there others that have experienced this and does anyone know if Adobe is working on it?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 5, 2014)

I see Adriana's just replied on that bug report thread, so it'll be worth watching to see what she says.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 5, 2014)

Victoria, If you were responsible for giving that bug report a little nudge, I thank you.  Hopefully we will have some confirmation and perhaps a work around before my D810 shows up.  From what others have told me, the issue is not apparent in Camera Neutral or Adobe Standard.  I use Camera Neutral almost exclusively, so I might not be bothered by it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd love to take the credit but Adriana got there 24 minutes before I did!


----------



## clee01l (Aug 13, 2014)

Adobe has posted some corrected (beta) camera profiles for the new D810 You can download and install these herehttp://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/camera-standard-profile-displays-posterized.html


----------

